# More cheap MP3's



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all,
New here, great forums! I've done a few yard haunts in the past, but nothing like what some of you've done. I now have something to shoot for!

Anyway, I thought I'd try to contribute a little. I found these for 3.99 and these for 6.99. Not sure how hackable they are, but for four bucks it may be worth a shot.

I look forward to many great ideas from here!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome. Nothing but great information here - including yours. Thanks for the info on the MP3's.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Not bad at all... For giggles I threw 10 in my cart to see how bad they'd kill ya on shipping. A lot less than I expected - $12.54 for UPS ground on 10 players. Thinking of picking up a handful of these bad boys... And 64mb at that! Was looking to pick up a few more players and at least one for my daughter - there's no way I'm turning an overpriced iPod over to a destructive six year old (for a girl I've never seen so many headless and limbless dolls and toys).

-TM


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean. My boy is 13 & he still can't figure out that his stuff will last longer if he takes care of it (& not shove firecrackers in it to see what happens...)


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks hedg12!



Terrormaster said:


> I've never seen so many headless and limbless dolls and toys.-TM


Those would be perfect for my haunted nursery. Let me know if you decide to box them up and discard them


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great link! I bookmarked that site. They have grest prices for ALOT of things, including older but powerful desktops...could buy one for dedicated VSA control for around 80 bucks! Niiiiice.


----------

